# Port forwarding: "UPNP_DemonwarePortM" open



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

I just noticed this while trying to use port forwarding to improve my PS3's connection:

Service Name:	UPNP_DemonwarePortM

Inbound Rules:
---------------
Protocol	Wan Start 
Port	WAN End 
Port	LAN 
Port	LAN IP 
Address
UDP	3074	3074	3074	10.0.0.13

Should I be worried?
I am not familiar with any Demonware.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

how is portfowarding improving your connection with the ps3... and if you do where are you getting the msg?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

deamonware is a devison of activsion. videogame software design

if this msg is related to the ps3... i wouldnt be too worried


----------



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

dukevyner said:


> deamonware is a devison of activsion. videogame software design
> 
> if this msg is related to the ps3... i wouldnt be too worried


UPNP_DemonwarePortM, not daemonware.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

aSILENTfire said:


> UPNP_DemonwarePortM, not daemonware.


sorry that was a typo... demonware is what i meant


----------

